# East Coast Live Scale Train Show (ECLSTS)



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Typically there's live steam at ECLSTS. Anybody able to confirm that for this one (March 22-23, I think)?
Any word on whether any live steam mfgrs or vendors are going to be there?
Thanks
Jim C.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Warrior Run sells Live Steam and they will be there. I have seen a few other sellers with live steamers but not a lot. I don't see the live steamers not being there. 
LAO


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr J 

Yes Mike's track will be there. NO vendors specific to live steam unless Accucraft shows up... and they do not usually sell at the show. Clem [Warrior Run] may have some "previously owned" stuff. If you are looking for something specific, send me an email off board and we can probably arrange for it to be there. Don't show up with a coal fired locomotive and expect to run it. Harry has banned them.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 04 Feb 2013 07:11 PM 
Dr J 

(snip..) Don't show up with a coal fired locomotive and expect to run it. Harry has banned them. 

It seems ludicrous that a single person complaining about the smell of coal fired engines would get them banned. (Really, the smell? Had she ever smelled burning sparkie smoke juice?) I have found that one can light off a coal fired engine using alcohol instead of lamp oil or what have you, without creating a huge cloud of smoke. Lighting off with alcohol poses other constraints or concerns, but smell or smoke is not one of them. (Big fire IS!)

I wasn't there that weekend, so I don't have all the facts, I would like to demonstrate how smoke free it CAN be. (Why base an opinion on facts anyway, right Jim?)









It is possible other things were on fire besides fine Welsh coal. Down in Diamondhead, when Yves' smoke coal would not give off enough funk, we put any thing we could find into Brit's newly acquired coal fired fire box. The worst was Dave Hottman's lube mix that contained a fair amount gear oil, IT REEKED and seemed violently toxic!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

DAVE 

DO NOT PRESS THE POINT. 

Someone at a nearby layout has/had a chronic respiratory condition and believed the coal smoke was an irritant. The show organizer made a decision and the group will abide by it. ALL OTHER facts and/or opinions are IRRELEVANT. 

I am sorry I mentioned it. Continue in this vein and I will request the moderators lock the thread.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I believe Robby of RLD hobbies usually has some live steam engines for sale at the show. Llyn Rice and I are bringing steamers to run, and I believe it was Robby from whom he bought his AC Climax two years ago. 
See you at the steam track, 

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr. J on 04 Feb 2013 05:58 PM 

Any word on whether any live steam mfgrs or vendors are going to be there?
Thanks
Jim C.


Jim, 

The Train Department will be there this year for my first showing at this venue. Will have things from Accucraft, Regner, Roundhouse along with many live steam accessories and Summerlands Chuffers.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason 

Glad someone is going to have a real live steam presence in the vendor hall. I realize that Robbie [RLD] and others have have a loco or two over the years, but it has been a while since any one has brought a selection of parts and supplies.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, glad to see you'll be there, Jason.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, if you are going to be selling Summerlands Chuffers, I need a SCRH6. 

See you at the show, 

Larry


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. I look forward to the show.
Jim C


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope to journey from Maine to see the show and meet some folks!


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Eric, 

Would be great to see you there! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of going too. For those who have attended previously, how much time does it make sense to plan for? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I am starting to get a bit excited, as I anticipate picking up my first 45mm gauge live steamer at the show. I will be sending the check for it in tomorrow's mail.

This will be my first experience at running a steam locomotive without first climbing into the cap, so I am expecting quite a learning curve. I do hope the experienced folks will go gentle on me while I figure things out. 

Counting the days,
David Meashey 
P.S. Forgot, SA#462


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Dave, what model did you purchase?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a Roundhouse Millie in what I would call Crimson Lake livery. But I think a purist would say the color is a shade light for lake. Still, it is a nice shade of red.

Yours,
David Meashey
SA #462


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I will look for you and Millie at the steam track. I also have a new RH on order--the Alco 2-6-2--and hope to have it with me for it's first run. 

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All, 

I plan to be there both Friday and Saturday, arriving Thursday late afternoon. 

Speaking of vendors, I spoke with Fred at Accucraft a week and a half ago, and he is planning to be at ECLSTS. He said he was hoping to have the Big Boy and the Dreyfus Hudson there. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ten more days to go. Woo Hoo!

No, I'm not excited. (It's just that I was dreaming about picking up the locomotive last night!)









Best wishes, David Meashey SA #462


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you who can still remember the show "Car 54 Where Are You?"[/i] In the words of Gunther Tootie:

Oh! Oh! Francis!! Only seven days Left!!![/b]

Huzzah! David Meashey SA #462


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, getting your first live steamer sure is having an effect on you. See you there! 

Larry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Getting your first live steamer does indeed have an effect on you. It's been more than 20 years, but I still recall the feeling...*


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I am thinking of selling my Aster Climax...would there be any interest if I brought it to York next weekend?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*They are great running locos...*


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We will have the new Emma for the show.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Eric, 

Glad to hear you will make it! Looking forward to discussing you CAD work (and pick up some pointers)! 

Mike 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I was going to post this message this morning, but the site would not open. So, now it is 1/2 day and a wake-up, and I will be headed north.

Have to tend to my family's cemetary plots tomorrow, and visit one of my surviving aunts. I will try to get there bright and early Friday morning. I stay with a college buddy in north Lebanon County, so it takes me about an hour to get to York.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Best wishes,
David Meashey SA # 462


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys;

I had a great time learning the proper way to boil water on Friday. Larry Green and Lynn Rice were more than patient with me. I also got encouragement from Carl Weaver and a lot of other folks, including Phillipsburg Eric.

I did not think to bring a "universal coupling" (bread twist tie), but I did manage to Jerry-rig a paper clip to allow my new Roundhouse Millie to pull a train. The wee beastie ran very smoothly. 









I returned to Roanoke today, driving through heavy snowfall. Hope it warms up soon. I'm ready to boil more water!

Have fun,
David Meashey SA # 462


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave congrats on your new steamer. I must have just miised you. I was playing on the smaller steam track in the afternoon. It was great to finally meer Britt and Eric. I also had the oppertunity to run some steam on my layout with Eric. Overall a great weekend.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn; 

I spoke with you briefly about how nice the Cricket was running. I should have introduced myself, but I was still high on the euphoria of getting my first steamer and I forgot to. My attention was mainly focused on servicing and running the Millie. 

I will try to have my wits about me better next year. 

Best, 
David Meashey SA # 462


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

So where's the videos of live steamers from this event? Two videos in this thread, neither of which have anything to do with ECLSTS other than to show examples of a steamer that might be running at the show? How about some video of what really did run at the show. Charles????, anyone....anyone....  

Patiently waiting (Ok, you saw through that one)... 

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
Sorry, MIA for me with ECLSTS as work derailed my attendance.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol Dave now I remember talking with you. I guess I can say I did meet you. I saw and met so many people that day that evreyone started to look alike haha. 

Sorry no videos I think we were all so busy that not many cameras came out. Plus Scott was not their and he usually takes nice videos.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott-we need you! Are you going to make it to Cabin Fever? 

There was much socializing going on, with some new faces and many new locomotives to spend time with. Overall, a very nice weekend at Mike's track. 

Larry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a great time running my Forney on the small track on Friday. Shawn, I enjoyed watching your Cricket, and appreciated your showing me your mods to your Forney, it looks very good.

I took a small number of photos, but with a cheap point and shoot, and didn't get very good results. I do have a very short clip of my Forney pulling my new tool car bash, and a still with my MOW train, but not much else

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmeK-HorFJE

Did have a fine time and look forward to the next time

Jerry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a lot of fun meeting folks from MLS at York. I took quite a bit of video and will post some when I get back home.

I stopped at Shawn's Kittakinny RR on the way to the shoe and Jim C's Ardmore line on the way here. 

I am currently in Annapolis teaching a boat building class at Chesapeake Light Craft. We have five adult students each building there own kayak from kits.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Eric-

I live in Annapolis, about 600 yards from Ches Light Craft.. Wanna visit if you get a chance and run a few locos on my little layout? Write me an email and we can talk.

Jerry


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello, 

Found this link today. Whoever did the video seemed to be enamored with the AC-6 cab forward and Dave Mc Comb's GS-5. I'll try to get something put together over the weekend that shows the Accucraft Big Boy running. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn6cbiAS3jU 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello,

I got a picture and a video of the Accucraft Big Boy that I had the chance to operate on Friday at ECLSTS.

Great machine, easy to run. For an 11:00 time slot, it was put on the tracks in the steaming bay at 10:40 (after oiling and filling the lubricator at the Accucraft booth). I owe a thank-you to John Allman who ran interference through the crowd to get to the Aikenback track. Fueled it, watered it - thanks to Dave Mc Comb, hooked up hoses, and fired off. Clearing cylinders at 11:00, picked up the train, and on the track by 11:05. The only discovery was that the centipede tender didn't like backing through one #6 turnout, so we used the 0-5-0 switching method to retrieve the train.

With extremely slippery track, the balance valve (front engine steam restrictor valve) needed more attention than I'm used to with cab forwards to keep both sets of drivers running smoothly -- while we were adding another 13 cars and I was finding the sweet spot on the bypass. A lot of fun to actually play with the balance valve rather than the usual set-and-forget like on a cab forward (due in part to the cab forward's slight extra down force from the tender and drawbar pull as well as the Big Boy dealing with oily track).










I did get a video with three run-bys of the BB. At the end of the video I also included a bit of my AC-6 flatface and Dave Mc Comb's GS-5.



Thanks to Fred Devine for convincing Cliff Luscher to send the Big Boy to the show, and to Cliff for letting me run it.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I did in fact get to visit Jerry in Annapolis which was a pleasant surprise. I well recalled his Forney and well outfitted work car from York. I took a few shots at his nicely detailed home layout and hope to incorporate them into a travel log video just for fun 

Thanks Jerry for stopping by the class workshop and inviting me to stop by.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan

Thanks for the time and effort to post a video of the Big Boy


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

You are welcome. However, two things to note: 

1. Redeker really can run an articulated "...pointy end first" -- as the guys in Diamondhead put it. 
2. In each of the three Big Boy run-bys in the video the train has gotten longer (thank you Ryan!). 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

And all this time, I thought "pointy end" was a nautical term used by land lubbers!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I got home this afternoon and figured I would post my video of the proceedings on the live steam tracks at ECLSTS. I had a great time and enjoyed meeting a bunch of MLS folks...all very friendly and knowledgeable! you will see several familiar faces on my little video. Several new offerings by Accucraft were run on the large track including the new Hudson, Big Boy, Emma and Fairymead. I missed a whole lot of action, so I apologize if you, your engine or the one you wanted to see was not shown


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Eric. Wish I had more time to run with you guys. Too much stuff between talking with everyone, running on my clubs layout, running live steam, looking at all the layouts, and shopping. The good news is my wife and kids had fun and want to do it again next year.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

Great video - thanks for putting it together. You got a lot of the action! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah! Video! Thanks! -- Scott


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good video, nice mix of angles and views.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a little video about how I got to York and back again...just for fun.




thanks to Snowshoe, DrJ. Naptowneng and all the rest of you!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video eric. Here is the video I made of you running on my layout. I ike yours much better. The story line is great. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiY3iBlEPn0&feature=youtu.be


----------

